# Swing Fehlermeldung



## berni (25. Jan 2007)

HI;

 Möcht die Fehlermeldung ausgeben, aber wenn sie schon offen ist nicht mehr.
 gibts dar nen Befehl dafür? oder kann man dar keine Standartfehlermeldung nehmen? 



```
if(i==0)
  		{
		
  		    JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, 
  		    "Ein Extremwert wurde überschritten!!  " +
  		    "Datenlogger 1", 
  		    "Betriebliche Benachrichtigung", 
  		    JOptionPane.WARNING_MESSAGE); 
  			
  		}
```


----------



## André Uhres (25. Jan 2007)

```
...
    private String fehlerMeldung;
...
        if(i==0) {
            String meldung = "Ein Extremwert wurde überschritten!!  " +
                    "Datenlogger 1";
            if(!meldung.equals(fehlerMeldung)){
                fehlerMeldung = meldung;
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,
                        fehlerMeldung,
                        "Betriebliche Benachrichtigung",
                        JOptionPane.WARNING_MESSAGE);
            }
        }
...
```


----------



## berni (25. Jan 2007)

Thanks!

 Was machst du dar genau?  :roll: 

 Die Meldung öffnet sich immer nur einmal oder sieh ich das falsch??
 sollt sich aber nur öffnen wenn die Alte bereits geschlossen!


----------



## André Uhres (25. Jan 2007)

berni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. Was machst du dar genau?  :roll:
> Die Meldung öffnet sich immer nur einmal..


Ja



			
				berni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. sollt sich aber nur öffnen wenn die Alte bereits geschlossen!


Ist normal Standardverhalten.
Kannst auch mal mit SwingUtilities.invokeAndWait versuchen.


----------



## berni (25. Jan 2007)

Also kann ich net abfragen ob das Fenster bereits geschlossen wurde?


----------



## André Uhres (25. Jan 2007)

Wie verhält sich dein Programm denn jetzt? Wird eine Meldung angezeigt während noch eine andere da steht? Falls ja, löst "SwingUtilities.invokeAndWait " das Problem?


----------



## berni (25. Jan 2007)

Wie sichs genau verhalten sollt muss ich noch mit meinem Betreuer klärn!
 Hab halt mal probiert aber mit dem von dir passt das jetzt eh so wie ich glaubt ht! 
 hoff das er damit auch so zufrieden ist!!

 Thanks


----------

